# Paint Job 2004 lots of pics !!!



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Enjoy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, great paint job. You chose a cool color.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW..... Thats how you paint a car....You cant touch that kit if its molded properly like that....LOOKS DAMN GOOD...oh and dont hide that IC...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Should paint the door pillar though


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn, thats an awsome color! :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Je l'aime beaucoup, mais vous savez cela...

We had the same color, but now yours is more bloody.

Seth


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whoa
i love it

cept for the wheels of course
but i hate all white wheels...just a personal vendetta i have


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very nice. I love the shaved door mouldings, it's all very smooth.

Next project: gimme a fresh coat of Aztec Red and shave my doors.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> Wow, great paint job. You chose a cool color.


 :cheers: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

It does look pretty clean. If your wheels were gold, I think it would look way better IMHO. :thumbup:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i love seeing the work in progress pics. looks fantastic. Curious as to how many coats of paint and clear you used.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks i did want to paint the door pillar i want all that area black i paint all the windows molding black on the first pic you can see the where chrome. The white rims i know not everyone like them but i think it give the car a racing look but there a PITA to clean. And for the intercooler i don't want nobody to know what am running under the hood that's why i put the grill. I want it to keep i clean. but thanks everyone for the positive response next make it work proprely and i think the car will go to the US where the real king of SR20DET are


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

very impressed.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

best color :thumbup:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great!!! Love the color. The wheels are OK, but I'd go with silver. White screams too much on that car. :cheers: Great work though.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

wow that paint is killer man. I agree with nizzan4u and would go with darker rims.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Great color! Usually not a fan of white wheels but those look nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

very nice work. I love that color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yup its a great color... how much did it cost ya?


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

me and my brother did the all job it cost arround 2500 - 3000 for all the material and some nissan part that need it to be replace. 

*Neil* : 3 layer of base color 2 layer of kandy clear coat and 2 layer of clear coat


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats what i wanted to do ....take off all of the chrome but couldnt afford anymore for paint and shit


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

so you just painted the chrome trim around the windows? I presume you had to scuff the trim, but what type of paint?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Is that paint black with red and white added then mixed to get that color?


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

the trim i just take them off and the side windows scuff them and put black paint on it. The color is kandy apple red the base purple and kandy apple red clear coat and clear coat. it's a 3 stage color.


----------

